# Brooks County



## radi_33125 (Oct 14, 2005)

Anyone have any news for Brooks county?  I have been seeing most of the deer late in the afternoon and the acorns have been dropping.  I haven't seen anything that I wanted to harvest yet, but hopefully he will step out soon


----------

